# Awesome Home Made Router Table



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I love Steve's videos. He shares so many helpful tips and tricks. Here are a few vids showing him building a new router table.

I highly recommend checking out his Youtube channel for many other easy projects.

http://www.youtube.com/user/stevinmarin?feature=watch


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very cool, its amazing what can be made instead of bought


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey! Thanks for the channel link! I really like this guy, he's right to the point, but still gets all of the little details in there when he's showing how to build this table. I'm subscribing to his channel now, thanks!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Karok01 said:


> I really like this guy, he's right to the point, but still gets all of the little details in there when he's showing how to build this table.


Yeah man, he really knows his stuff and his vids are fun to watch.


----------

